# Local Embossed Citrate Magnesia



## Jim (Aug 8, 2007)

Here is something that isn't commonly seen. How about a local embossed citrate of magnesia? Martin's Pharmacy operated in Lewistown until 1894. This bottle sadly has a bruise and a crack, but being the only one of its kind known to exist, I'm happy with it. My buddy dug this bottle last year, then it was sold (not to me, I was broke), but now it IS mine. I dream of digging a perfect one, but I'm not complaining about having this one []. ~Jim


----------



## Jim (Aug 8, 2007)

I never thought I would have the chance to own this bottle. It's a nice match to my 6 3/4" Martin's Pharmacy druggist bottle, which is also unique as far as I know. They came from the same pit, and now they are happily reunited above ground! ~Jim


----------



## Tony14 (Aug 8, 2007)

Very nice Jim!!! I love them local embossed citrates. Heres a milwaukee one that i wish i owned!!
http://www.mrbottles.com/galleryimage.asp?ID=1705


----------



## Jim (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks, Tony. That is a sweet Wisconsin cobalt citrate! 

 I dug an early ancestor of my Martin's bottles today. Dr. R. Martin & Son/ Pharmacists/ Lewistown, PA. Dr. Robert Martin (1826-1878) was the father of Andrew Martin, who had the Martin's Pharmacy and Martin's Citrate bottles. I had never seen the Dr. R. Martin bottle before, so it was a welcome addition to my collection. ~Jim


----------



## baltbottles (Aug 9, 2007)

ITs always a blast finding those unlisted local pieces.

 Chris


----------



## Jim (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks, Chris. I feel that there are a few more Lewistown bottles waiting to be discovered. Our earliest known soda bottler was gone by the 1860s. The next one known  started in the 70s or early 80s. There must be another one to fill the gap between about 1860 and 1875. ~Jim


----------

